# What specie of possum?



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello, after seeing a four-eyed possum on an exotic animals stock list i did a google search and found this picture... Google Image Result for http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/pablo_goncalves/Philander_a.jpg/badge.jpg

It says it's a grey four eyed possum but when i done another search they looked nothing like this one. Any ideas?

Ben


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Best bet would be to contact the seller 

If it is the same "list" i think it is, the seller would be more than happy to have a chat with you about it


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol.. 

mmm wonder who that can be :whistling2:

the species in question is this one: 

Philander Opossum

they do come in differnet.. shades, i guess you could call it.. our seller says its a sort of browny grey colour 

however, this is the actual animal on sale:

these were taken back in May by the owner

_*







*_

_*







*_

_*







*_

Its tame, although you don't want to challenge it over dinner and its not strictly "cuddle" material 

It's a right little corker 

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my word - how funky looking is that little guy 

They certianly do not look to be a overly sociable animal but I have never really researched mammals other than those I wished to keep.

I am guessing these are called 4 eyed because of the white patches above thier real eyes??


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i believe so yes emma..

there is some good techy info here, if you want to get into the more zoological details about them..

http://www.science.smith.edu/departments/Biology/VHAYSSEN/msi/pdf/638_Philander_opossum.pdf

with any luck, and if i manage to juggle enough to fit it in, i'll be seeing the seller on friday - armed with camera - so will endeavour to get some more up to date pics 

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You and your endlessl ist of links heheh Will save that and then get back too painting the living room fo christmas!!!

Mental note to me also to stick ot PC Friday afternoon and hijack nerys for sneaky preview pics before anyonje else lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh, if i do get them, christ alone knows when i will get them on the pc! 

i need three of me at the moment, plus a good pa, plus about an extra 6 hours in a day.. i can get the extra 6 hours, but only by reducing sleep to about 3 hours a day *winces* 

at the moment, you could fit a turkey into the bags under my eyes lol

still, all good fun, i learn a new thing everyday, and it keeps ones mind active i guess !!

N


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, thanks for confirming the identity of it for me. If i was to keep something such as this what sort of care would it need? i have tried to find some things on google but not much luck. The main info i would need to know is adult size, cage size, diet, tempremant and any other need to know info.

Ben


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, thanks for confirming the identity of it for me. If i was to keep something such as this what sort of care would it need? i have tried to find some things on google but not much luck. The main info i would need to know is adult size, cage size, diet, tempremant and any other need to know info.

Ben 

Hi Ben, 

Currently, this animal is kept in an enclosure that measures 16x7.5x 9H, but then again he does share with a pair of prehensile tailed porcupines.

So l should imagine that an enclosure of 4Wx7Lx6H would be considered more than ample, for he is an extremely active little guy.

Diet wise, he is currently enjoying a little cat food, mealworms, and a high fruit content diet, melon, apple, pears, etc, but should you wish to progress thgis enquiry further l can of course furnish you with a copy of the exact diet and all other issues currently enjoyed by the species in question.

As to his 'personality' whilst you can pick him up, he will of course allow this interaction, and enjoys being groomed by the owners hands, and for that alone is truly an achievement in comparison to what he was like when the owner first received him. However, he does not tolerate hands - or fingers - in front of the face! He may take a nibble or three!

Over all a really nice animal.

Hope this helps

Rory


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the info. I would love to keep him but i dont think i would be able to offer him the size enclosure he would require unfortunately. They are defiantely an animal i would consider in the future, as i would like to run my own exotic pet shop or become an exotic species breeder ( especially reptiles ) But thanks anyway for the usefull information.

Ben


----------

